# Uplifting renaissance music!



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello, it is I, Leclerc!

I am just kidding, it is me Lucashio, you may remember me from such threads as:Composers inspired by the "Natural, Cosmic & Mystical (but not dark) thread, and here I go again.

I have had an experience and I want more of it.

What I am looking for now is that uplifting firm but fair, loving and divine beautiful rich colorful, harmonious renaissance feeling that Vivaldi has, Chopin has it even though he came later and Bach and Pachelbel as well. are you able to understand what feeling I am looking for?

I think it has to do with the good vibes of the renaissance. Most of the works after the industrial revolution tend to go too complicated, artsy , depressing, dark and wicked to my ears (with exceptions off course).

If you could help me to trace this feeling of Renaissance upliftedness and harmony that I have heard in the before mentioned composers works I would be, stunned, thrilled and utterly jumping around out of cheer joy in nothing but a tutu. I promise, though I will not document it.

I would love to hear more names, and IF there exists pre-renaissance, post industrial revolution or contemporary composers who are able to bring out the same feeling please share, Thank you, thank you and good night!

:tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Claude Le Jeune


----------



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Claude Le Jeune


Supreme, simply supreme. Sung with utter serenity


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Check out the ongoing Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List, which is packed with marvels.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Although some of his galliards can be uplifting, you may want to avoid John Dowland! He has despair down to a fine art.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think most Renaissance music was uplifting. Maybe it had to do with composing for nobility.

Wer ich eyn falck - Invicto regi jubilo
Heinrich Finck


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This is one of the best collections I've heard. The track listing is a little odd taken from the YouTube video and you may have to check another source for better sequencing info.

Thomas Tallis: Spem in alium (à 40)
Costanzo Porta: Sanctus (à 13) / Agnus Dei (à 14)
Josquin Desprez: Qui habitat (à 24)
Johannes Ockeghem: Deo gratias (à 36)
Pierre de Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum (à 6)
Giovanni Gabrieli: Exaudi me Domine (à 16)
Alessandro Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem (à 40)


----------



## Lucashio (Mar 11, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> I think most Renaissance music was uplifting. Maybe it had to do with composing for nobility.]


I believe you are correct. It was a flourishing time for the notabilities, the very essence of the Renaissance era is new hope, celebration and joy, but the reason I mentioned uplifting AND Renaissance is that there is a certain feeling that might appear in other eras as well, a sort of renaissance within a composers life and so on.


----------

